

Hackers vs. suits: Why nerds become leakers - forgottenpass
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/06/11/hackers-vs-suits-why-nerds-become-leakers/?wprss=rss_ezra-klein

======
forgottenpass
I posted this because I find it interesting to see the perspective that gets
packaged for readers outside the tech world. Like all journalists writing
about an area you're familiar with, this will probably deviate slightly from
your understanding of the subject matter, but those are small nits to pick,
Wonkbook does better than many and aren't afraid to namecheck slashdot or HN.

